# Cross Simulator



## Matthew3075 (Nov 19, 2012)

Does anyone have a cross simulator? I know that it was removed from a website but I want to use it to learn how to solve the cross in a quicker way. 

Thanks


----------



## JasonK (Nov 19, 2012)

I was going to suggest jarcs, but it looks like it's down


----------



## Matthew3075 (Nov 19, 2012)

JasonK said:


> I was going to suggest jarcs, but it looks like it's down



Yeah  I've been searching for a cross simulator for the longest time


----------



## Schmidt (Nov 19, 2012)

You can use this. Click tools-> solve cross (click ec for x-cross)


----------



## tim (Nov 19, 2012)

Try this awesome tool from Johannes Laire: http://laire.fi/jarcs/


----------



## JasonK (Nov 19, 2012)

tim said:


> Try this awesome tool from Johannes Laire: http://laire.fi/jarcs/



Does that site keep going down randomly? Cos it definitely wasn't working yesterday when I tried to link it here.


----------



## Zarxrax (Nov 20, 2012)

It goes down a lot.
Definitely needs to be mirrored somewhere, being such an awesome tool.


----------



## MWilson (Nov 20, 2012)

Yes.. it's disappearance has worried me a few times. An offline version would be very nice.


----------



## cubernya (Nov 20, 2012)

I just tried to make a mirrored version at jarcs.freeiz.com, but failed after I realised I had to get the source to a file that I can't get right off the internet


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 20, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> I just tried to make a mirrored version at jarcs.freeiz.com, but failed after I realised I had to get the source to a file that I can't get right off the internet


Don't just host it without permission. You don't do that.
It's someone else's work and they should be granted the discretion they deserve.


----------

